# Where can I buy SMS or Turface? Please help



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok so I've got a 55G that I'm trying to aquire some SMS or turface for.

I live in Albuquerque New Mexico and I DON'T have a local Lesco office.
I tried calling all the vendors listed on turface's website for my city:

Ewing Irrigation
Helena Chemical
John Deere Landscape

The only store that had any SMS or Turface was Ewing and they only carried Turface in red and were unable to order me 1 bag. 

Does anyone have any other ideas on how I can get either of these products? Preferably I'd like the turface over the SMS. If it comes down to it would anyone with a local turface store be willing to pick me up a bag of turface and ship it to me? I'll pay all costs plus give 10.00 extra!!

I want it so bad I'm starting to convince myself that the red wouldn't look all that bad ...


----------



## JHipkin (Dec 18, 2004)

Lesco was purchased by John Deere and they are gradually changing the stores over to the John Deere branding. That said, Lesco / John Deere has delisted SMS and are replacing it w/ Turface. I just called two Lesco locations in NorCal and they both answered their phone saying they are John Deere Landscaping. Neither had any SMS left but they tried to sell me Turface. Said it was being mined from the same location. Try them again and ask when they expect to have the product available.


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion.

I called them and they said they would start having Lesco products in late march... 

I consider myself pretty patient... but two months... =(


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok... well I guess the next step is... Is anyone willing to purchase and then send me some turface Pro league gray?

Somebody in the west/southwest would probably be best for shipping rates, I'll pay you via paypal and will give you $10.00 extra for your troubles.

If your interested please pm me or respond here.

<3


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

The phoenix lesco has the gray SMS. Try calling them and see if they will ship to you. 

I would do it but my new job really restricts me during business hours.


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

fshfanatic said:


> The phoenix lesco has the gray SMS. Try calling them and see if they will ship to you.
> 
> I would do it but my new job really restricts me during business hours.


Already tried them. I even tried Colorado too... 

I'm more looking for Turface now than SMS.
So will anyone take pity on me and ship me some Turface pro league?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've never tried it myself, but I've heard of people ordering bags directly from the Lesco website and having them send it to their local Lesco for personal pickup? They all said it worked great, and they either paid no or minimal shipping (since Lesco just sent it to the local distributor with their normal deliveries...)

Oil-Dri just discontinued manufacturing SMS- that's why it's so hard to get now (I was looking for it too and finally contacted Oil-Dri directly, and was told that Turface is a comparable product).


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

I wish I could do that, but I don't have a local Lesco. When I enter my zip code the stores in Colorado and Phoenix show up.

It's not bad that SMS is being discontinued, I'd actually prefer turface over SMS anyways.

Thanks for the response though!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Do you have Ace Hardware in NM? I love Ace- and they're usually willing to special-order something if they can get it...

Maybe contact your local park or high school with an outdoor football/baseball field and see where they get theirs?


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

That's such a good idea! I'm going to try that in about 3 hours. If they can I'll send you 10.00 via paypal for coming up with the great idea!!

=)


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

Just came from Ace.
It was a good try, but they said no they couldn't order it.

So my offer still stands...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm in the Fort Worth Dallas area of Texas and got some SMS from my local Lesco a while back. I can give them a call for you to see if they stock the Turface you're wanting. Give me about 30 minutes and I'll have you an answer.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok, it didn't take 30 minutes.

Lesco is no more... all John Deere now.

They don't have SMS or Turface and do not know when they can get some it. Basically, the guy on the phone told me that since they're going from Lesco to JD, everything's up in the air and they really don't know what they will be carrying until everything is switched over to the JD line of products (and they currently do not have the SMS or Turface instock).

Sorry I counldn't help.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm assuming you want one bag and gray if I can find it?

I called another store and they have Red SMS. There are 6 other stores in my location that I can call so I still might be able to find you some.


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

@Andrew Thanks for checking for me!! 

I've almost given up hope of getting any. A member pm'd me and said he had a bag of SMS charcoal 80% full and he would send it to me, however the person hasn't responded to my PM and it's been a few days =( 

I guess I was wanting turface over SMS because turface is 100% inert, where as SMS is not...

I've decided that if I can't get SMS or Turface, then I'll just purchase the Turface red. I much prefer the gray though.


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah just one bag.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok, one store definitely has 20 bags of red SMS @ $13.xx each.

Another store said they thought they had 1 bag of SMS gray, but was going to check and call me back, never did.

Maybe give me a couple of days to search around the 8 local stores we have and see what I can come up with and I'll let you know asap.


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

Just wanted to give a bump to the OP and also say what a nice thing to see Andrew and other's who PM'd him trying to help out.


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes, thanks for helping me everyone. I'll keep waiting and hoping! =) 

@Andrewh thanks for going above and beyond for me!

Would the turface red really look that bad anyways? It's obviously not something I prefer, but it's all thats available in my area, so it may be my only choice.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Never seen it in person, but pics looked similar to Fluorite?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

Friend of mine has the red and black color quartz in one of his tanks (planted) and it doesn't look too bad.

How "up for being a guinea pig" are ya?

I can get all the red SMS you want, but gray SMS & Turface might be a little harder to come by until the Lesco JD change over is further along.

(and it's my pleasure to lend a hand to a fellow keeper )


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

topfrog007 said:


> Yes, thanks for helping me everyone. I'll keep waiting and hoping! =)
> 
> @Andrewh thanks for going above and beyond for me!
> 
> Would the turface red really look that bad anyways? It's obviously not something I prefer, but it's all thats available in my area, so it may be my only choice.


Look bad? Only you can decide that, don't let other's personal choice influence what you think is nice. Black is more of a current trend and for years people went for reds and browns. Nothing wrong with either.

What about Flourite black?


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

Personal choice is right. Just planted a red and I like it better than my gray.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Bugman said:


> Personal choice is right. Just planted a red and I like it better than my gray.


LOL of course you do- you're from HotLanta! :smile:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

Bugman said:


> Personal choice is right. Just planted a red and I like it better than my gray.


That looks awesome! It's not as "red" as I thought it would be. Kinna like a rust red or brown-ish red.

Tank looks darn good.


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

Well I really wanted to try the gray, but I think I may just buy the turface red today. My current gravel has a reddish tone, it doesn't look bad. 

I can get turface pro in red here in town from a chemical company. I don't see why they couldn't just tell turface to throw on 1 bag of gray on the next shipment... but hey, no worries.

So I'll pick some red up today.

I'd like to thank everyone who posted and who attempted to help, it really meant a lot that people I've never met would be willing to help me. =)


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's what these places are for! :thumbsup: 

GL!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

x2

I can't tell you how much help I've received over the years through forums like these. Very invaluable source of knowledge and helpful people!

For anyone following along, I'll still follow up on the gray and sourses here locally.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok, I finally found some here locally...

SMS charcoal and red... there are pallets of both. If you want some let me know how many as I'll be going by the Lesco on Saturday morning.


----------



## intermediate_noob (Jan 23, 2007)

Topfrog, which chemical company did you find that had the Turface? I am in ABQ as well.

Also, if you know anyone who wants ColorQuartz S Grade in Plum, Green, Blue, Smoke, Black, or Brown I have a line on some for 5 bucks a bag. Just picked up 12 bags today actually. 

Thanks for helping a fellow Albuquerqian out everyone!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Holy cow that's a steal! $5 for a 50lb bag?

Isn't grade S the fine one, though? (I got T for my tank...)


----------



## intermediate_noob (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, S Grade is very fine, you can see a pic of it in my Avatar. That is the "buff" color (the light one) and brown mixed into it. My Geophagus Cichlids love it though. They sift through it all day long (not so great for my plants which I find floating though). 

About a year ago I bought three bags from the same place for 60 bucks. Got four times as much this time! Now they have no more use of it and want to just get rid of it all. If only I could justify another 600 pounds I would buy more of it!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL I can only dream of the tank that would take 600lbs...


----------



## intermediate_noob (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah me TOO! This is way overkill for me to add a couple if inches of substrate to my 135, fill a 90 gallon, and have enough left over for a couple of 10 gallon tanks, a 15, and possibly another 55. Or, it will just sit in my garage until "needed"


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds like an excellent excuse for another tank...:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

intermediate_noob said:


> Topfrog, which chemical company did you find that had the Turface? I am in ABQ as well.
> 
> Also, if you know anyone who wants ColorQuartz S Grade in Plum, Green, Blue, Smoke, Black, or Brown I have a line on some for 5 bucks a bag. Just picked up 12 bags today actually.
> 
> Thanks for helping a fellow Albuquerqian out everyone!


Hey there, 

I purchased the Turface at "Ewing" they're located very close to balloon fiesta park, in the Paseo/Jefferson area.


----------



## intermediate_noob (Jan 23, 2007)

This the place? http://www.ewing1.com/general/ews_loc_045map.htm

If so, did you speak to anyone particular or anything? Thanks again.

Also, if you ever need anything aquarium related, just PM me and I will do my best to help. Good plants and fish are hard to come by sometimes here in ABQ so maybe we could go in on an order or just trade clippings or something. Anyway, thanks again.

- chris


----------



## hpt84 (Feb 6, 2008)

topfrog007 said:


> @Andrew Thanks for checking for me!!
> 
> I've almost given up hope of getting any. A member pm'd me and said he had a bag of SMS charcoal 80% full and he would send it to me, however the person hasn't responded to my PM and it's been a few days =(
> 
> ...


You shouldn't be so down. The turface red is actually brownish so you will get a natural look. How you trying going to lesco.com and ordering it there...they have an pickup in store option which will have little to no shipping cost.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

The problem is, there isn't a lesco near him .


----------



## balik (Feb 20, 2008)

Can you please share , what is the exact name for the RED TURFACE that's shown in the pic ?

Thanks,


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's pics on the manufacturer's website so you can compare, there's actually several different red products:

http://www.oildri.com/proschoice/products.html


----------



## deleted_user_15 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Turface Pro League (brown)*



Bugman said:


> Personal choice is right. Just planted a red and I like it better than my gray.


No one ever posted about using brown color. 
I purchased two bags of Turface, but forgot to ask for gray. The person who rolled out the pallet wasn't too happy, so I grabbed my two bags and drove off. Then it hit me, but I wasn't about to go back for exchange. The sales lady was nice and I only paid $20 for both. 
This will used in my first tank, if I get the hang of it, I may go back in a few months and ask for gray if they carry it. I'll give them a call next week to find out if they have it in stock. If not, then I'm happy with what I got.

Has anyone set up a tank using the brown version?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 24, 2007)

I didn't even know there was a red and brown until this thread.

The pictures of the red I've seen look really good. Definitely get us some photos of the brown if you use it!!!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

BTW the link I posted below was for SMS, not Turface...


----------



## balik (Feb 20, 2008)

What is SMS than , who makes it?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

OilDri makes SMS, and they used to (perhaps still do?) distribute it through Lesco.

I am not sure who manufactures Turface, but it also is distributed through Lesco.

Lesco supplies John Deere stores with these products; that's usually where you pick them up locally.

Both are soil amendment products, used to mix in with the soil under athletic fields. They resist soil compaction, promote oxygen exchange, and have a high CEC, which means they're good at absorbing and retaining fertilizers for the plants.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Look no further..Try here..http://www.trappist.net/estore/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=BM&Category_Code=soil


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

HMM good link, Orlando. I've heard good things about Bonsai soil.

Only thing is you can get the Turface for about $7 cheaper directly from www.Lesco.com, as long as you have a local John Deere to pick it up from, so I'd still go that route for Turface.

I might try that Bonsai soil out next small tank I set up...


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

They do have some good stuff here. Its a lot like ADA type soil and you can get huge bags of it. Im trying to get my hands on a sample to test out..


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

For anyone within driving range of Seattle we have ~10 bags of black SMS and ~8 bags of Turface at our auction on Saturday, April 12th. $25 for a 50 lb bag.


----------



## spalmer114 (Oct 15, 2007)

The Lesco in Cincinnati has charcoal SMS. Luckily the guy at my local Lesco is nice and is having a bag shipped in for me at the normal cost!!! This is the second time he has done this for me.


----------

